# Network acting strangely [SOLVED] for now

## quijibo

I wrote a message earlier but didn't get many replies, but I would like to ask again one more time if anyone can give me any advice.  

Basically, I have a simple network and I am trying to run a file server on it (with bittorrent and a ftp server).  Long story short, the torrents will run for a random amount of time with no problems from one hour to a few hours, but after that mysteriously the transfer speed will gimp itself, I can tell because my SSH session almost refuses to let me type until I stop bittorrent and then things seem to magically work again.  FTP transfers are still affected some, but if I let the system rest for an hour or two it will work again.  I'm quite confused.  All of the equipment is pretty good quality, I need no errors in ifconfig or dmesg.  Just it refuses to run for a while until its had a break.  Might anyone be able to help shed some light on my problem?

Thanks.Last edited by quijibo on Sat Feb 11, 2006 4:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JeliJami

the top command will show you which process is hogging the CPU

maybe your system started swapping?

try free to see your memory usage

----------

## magic919

You will need to provide more info to get any replies.

Example 1.  I have a mail server.  It won't work.

Example 2.  I run Postfix with fetchmail and filter spam with Dspam  I serve up POP and IMAP using Dovecot.  Postfix is complaining about blah...

Get the idea?

People will need to know what format your ISP provides (ADSL/Cable/etc). How you connect.  Make and model of network devices used would be nice.

Give it a go.

----------

## nico_calais

 *davjel wrote:*   

> the top command will show you which process is hogging the CPU
> 
> maybe your system started swapping?
> 
> try free to see your memory usage

 

I'm agreed. If you run a gkrellm, you'll be able to monitor your cpu and memory activity in real time.

----------

## quijibo

Here is my top process around any given time but I have checked this and I never usually go past 40% memory usage and 30% CPU usage from the times that I have checked.

```

kakogawa ~ # top

top - 19:21:57 up 17:16,  4 users,  load average: 0.13, 0.12, 0.09

Tasks:  99 total,   2 running,  97 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  7.3% us,  1.7% sy,  0.0% ni, 68.1% id, 22.9% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:   1027540k total,  1017432k used,    10108k free,    29120k buffers

Swap:  1004052k total,     1820k used,  1002232k free,   576928k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

32370 mnm   16   0  356m 312m 3356 S  8.7 31.1   2:01.48 btlaunchmanycur

    1 root      16   0  2556  536  456 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.35 init

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0

    3 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0

    4 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 events/0

    5 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper

    6 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread

    8 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kblockd/0

   11 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd

  101 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:03.61 pdflush

  102 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:06.21 pdflush

  104 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0

  103 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:53.08 kswapd0

  687 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod

  736 root      11  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 scsi_eh_0

  777 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.05 kjournald

  976 root      18  -4  7012  564  340 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.18 udevd

 6382 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 reiserfs/0

 8189 root      16   0  3768  552  416 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 metalog

 8190 root      16   0  3744  168  120 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 metalog

 8229 root      16   0  3064  744  220 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 cannaserver

 8626 clamav    19   0 26264  12m  412 S  0.0  1.3   0:00.00 clamd

```

My free memory usage looks like this now:

```

kakogawa ~ # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1003        994          9          0         28        552

-/+ buffers/cache:        413        590

Swap:          980          1        978

```

These are the devices that are installed into my system:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A8V Deluxe

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [80] AGP version 3.0

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

        Capabilities: [58] HyperTransport: Interrupt Discovery and Configuration

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: faf00000-fbffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0000000-f9ffffff

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82545GM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/1000 MT Server Adapter

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at fa800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at fa700000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        I/O ports at a800 [size=64]

        Expansion ROM at fa600000 [disabled] [size=256K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [e4] PCI-X non-bridge device

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Asus)

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        Memory at faa00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at b000 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at fa900000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 80331 [Lindsay] I/O processor (PCI-X Bridge) (rev 0a) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

        Memory behind bridge: fad00000-faefffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000efc00000-00000000eff00000

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [f0] PCI-X bridge device

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V Deluxe/K8V-X/A8V Deluxe motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at d000 [size=8]

        I/O ports at c800 [size=4]

        I/O ports at c400 [size=8]

        I/O ports at c000 [size=4]

        I/O ports at b800 [size=16]

        I/O ports at b400 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X/A8V Deluxe motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X/A8V Deluxe motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X/A8V Deluxe motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X/A8V Deluxe motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at e000 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X/A8V Deluxe motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at e400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X/A8V Deluxe motherboard

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        Memory at fac00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V-X/A8V Deluxe motherboard

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A8V Deluxe motherboard (Realtek ALC850 codec)

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Flags: fast devsel

01:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1120 8-Port PCI-X to SATA RAID Controller

        Subsystem: Areca Technology Corp. ARC-1120 8-Port PCI-X to SATA RAID Controller

        Flags: bus master, stepping, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at fae00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at efc00000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4M]

        Expansion ROM at fad00000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] PCI-X non-bridge device

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MSI GeForce2 MX400 Pro32S [MS-8817]

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at fb000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Expansion ROM at faf00000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 2.0

```

Everything is compiled into the kernel itself:

```
kakogawa ~ # uname -a

Linux kakogawa 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #6 Tue Jan 31 21:56:50 JST 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

kakogawa ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

```

Here is my ethernet card info as well if this helps any either:

```
kakogawa ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:C7:7E:5B

          inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1454  Metric:1

          RX packets:20355940 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:22497531 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:14710476734 (14029.0 Mb)  TX bytes:20438447819 (19491.6 Mb)

          Base address:0xa800 Memory:fa800000-fa820000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:D4:BE:DC:F3

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:10

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:3409 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3409 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:138600 (135.3 Kb)  TX bytes:138600 (135.3 Kb)

kakogawa ~ # ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 1000Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: umbg

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

        Link detected: yes

```

My connection is a FTTH running on a 100Mbps link.  I have seen it peak when the system is working properly a total throughput of nearly 5.0MB/5.5MB down/up going, averaging usually 1.0/3.0.  The even stranger thing is that rebooting the computer does not seem to help this problem either.  However, on my internal network I can read, write, stream things as if nothing was wrong.  Which makes me scratch my head in confusion even more... And my other machines that use the Internet will work just fine.  Downloading or streaming properly as if nothing is wrong.   :Shocked: 

Here is my router infomation if it helps.  Its just an old AMD with a dual port ethernet adaptor, running iptables and rp-ppoe thats about it nothing fancy:

```

top - 19:06:37 up 6 days,  9:12,  5 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00

Tasks:  49 total,   2 running,  47 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  0.0% us,  0.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 99.0% id,  0.0% wa,  1.0% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:    256228k total,   238768k used,    17460k free,   113608k buffers

Swap:   506036k total,       80k used,   505956k free,    13572k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

16574 root      16   0  2040 1048  824 R  0.3  0.4   0:00.01 top

    1 root      16   0  1464  508  444 S  0.0  0.2   0:02.65 init

    2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0

    3 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 events/0

    4 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.97 khelper

    5 root      16  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthread

    7 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.50 kblockd/0

   66 root      20   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush

   67 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.08 pdflush

   69 root      20  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0

   68 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:06.97 kswapd0

  654 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kseriod

  700 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.45 kjournald

  899 root      12  -4  1688  524  316 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.42 udevd

 4917 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kjournald

 5930 root      15   0  1704  540  376 S  0.0  0.2   0:12.70 syslog-ng

 5969 root      15   0  1664  364  296 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.02 gpm

customs ~ # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           250        233         17          0        110         13

-/+ buffers/cache:        108        141

Swap:          494          0        494

customs ~ # uname -a

Linux customs 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #2 Tue Jan 24 09:07:36 JST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

customs ~ # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: d8000000-d9ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d4000000-d7ffffff

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686/A PCI to ISA Bridge

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        I/O ports at d000 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Limited. Unknown device 1106

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Limited. Unknown device 1107

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:07.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 9

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

00:07.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 20)

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Limited. Unknown device 1101

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82546GB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/1000 MT Dual Port Network Connection

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at db0a0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at db000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=64]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 24000000 [disabled] [size=256K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [e4] PCI-X non-bridge device

00:0a.1 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82546GB Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/1000 MT Dual Port Network Connection

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        Memory at db080000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at db040000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        I/O ports at e400 [size=64]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 24040000 [disabled] [size=256K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [e4] PCI-X non-bridge device

00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic Crystal CS4281 PCI Audio (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Limited. Unknown device 10f9

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at db0d9000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at db0c0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

00:0f.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Limited. Unknown device 10db

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        Memory at 24080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: 20000000-21fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: 22000000-23fff000 (prefetchable)

        I/O window 0: 00001000-000010ff

        I/O window 1: 00001400-000014ff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

00:0f.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4410 FireWire Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Limited. Unknown device 10dc

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        Memory at db0d8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Memory at db0d0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 1

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PR/PRO AGP 4x TMDS (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: Fujitsu Limited. Unknown device 10f8

        Flags: bus master, stepping, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32

        Memory at d4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

        Memory at d9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at d8000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [5c] Power Management version 2

customs ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:BD:15:6A

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1454  Metric:1

          RX packets:112275540 errors:460 dropped:460 overruns:460 frame:0

          TX packets:93628958 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:3038517852 (2897.7 Mb)  TX bytes:2027944056 (1933.9 Mb)

          Base address:0xe000 Memory:db0a0000-db0c0000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:BD:15:6B

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:93801407 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:112537613 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2698910167 (2573.8 Mb)  TX bytes:3898039509 (3717.4 Mb)

          Base address:0xe400 Memory:db080000-db0a0000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:19808 (19.3 Kb)  TX bytes:19808 (19.3 Kb)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:my.ip.add.ress  P-t-P:ga.te.wa.y  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1454  Metric:1

          RX packets:93772138 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:112508603 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:258967151 (246.9 Mb)  TX bytes:970998943 (926.0 Mb)

customs ~ # ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 1000Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: umbg

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

        Link detected: yes

customs ~ # ethtool eth1

Settings for eth1:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: umbg

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

        Link detected: yes

customs ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipt_TCPMSS              3368  -

ipt_REJECT              4040  -

ipt_state               1256  -

iptable_filter          1960  -

ipt_MASQUERADE          2344  -

iptable_nat             6444  -

ip_nat                 15372  -

ip_conntrack           41516  -

ip_tables              16960  -

```

Here is also my iptables output, I don't know if this will help as it does work, just not all the time.  104 being the machine I am running the ftp and torrent connections on.

```

customs ~ # iptables -L -n

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

REJECT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:67 reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

REJECT     udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:53 reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:22

DROP       tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:0:1023

DROP       udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:0:1023

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     tcp  --  192.168.1.104        0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:21000:21999

ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.104       tcp dpts:20:21

ACCEPT     tcp  --  192.168.1.104        0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:6889:6999

ACCEPT     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.104       tcp dpts:6889:6999

DROP       all  --  0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24

TCPMSS     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp flags:0x06/0x02 TCPMSS clamp to PMTU

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

customs ~ # iptables -L -n -t nat

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

DNAT       tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:21000:21999 to:192.168.1.104:21000-21999

DNAT       tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:20:21 to:192.168.1.104:20-21

DNAT       tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:6889:6999 to:192.168.1.104:6889-6999

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

MASQUERADE  all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

```

The switch I am currently using is a gigabit Planex 5 port.  The router, file server, and my main pc are hooked into the gigabit switch, and the other computers are running on a Cisco 2924XL.  Again I really don't know where the problem is, because internally the network works fine regarless of my fileserver, even internally it runs fine at full speed.  The other computers as well can connect to the Internet fine just bittorrent and FTP somehow seem affected, as well as my SSH connection (when connected remotely) which even a reboot will not fix.  Only giving it a two hour break...

Sorry for the long post.  If anyone could give me ideas or if you'd like to see anything else please let me know.

Thanks.

----------

## nico_calais

What you also could do is to run an ethereal when you have this problem again.

----------

## quijibo

I guess I could give that a run, but I just can't pinpoint why it works normally for a few hours, needs to be stopped for another few and then it can run for a few hours again normally.  Plus during the whole time, if I use that same machine on the internal network its fine the whole time, and my other computers accessing the Internet also work fine during the whole working, not working, working ordeal.

----------

## nevynxxx

 *quijibo wrote:*   

> I guess I could give that a run, but I just can't pinpoint why it works normally for a few hours, needs to be stopped for another few and then it can run for a few hours again normally.  Plus during the whole time, if I use that same machine on the internal network its fine the whole time, and my other computers accessing the Internet also work fine during the whole working, not working, working ordeal.

 

Could it possibly be your provider rate limiting your connection when the bittorrent traffic reaches a certain threshold?

That would explain most aspects of what you are describing.

----------

## quijibo

I could ask my ISP provider if they do, as far as the company providing the line they have no control over it.  The reason that I kind of doubt that though is, how would that also affect my FTP transfers in/out from that PC but not any of my other computers NAT'ed from the same IP they're not even running on the same port range.  It's really strange.

----------

## nevynxxx

Let me get this right in my head.

You have

internet---router---comp 1

..................|------comp2

After x time of having bittorrent running, comp1's internet connection gets slow, but comp2s stays ok, tansfers from comp1 to comp2 stay ok.

Is that about right?

----------

## quijibo

Yes, thats about right.  With my poor skills with ASCII art I'll attempt to draw a picture.

(Internet)  <--[100Mbps]-->  (Router on Linux)  <--[1Gbps]--> (5 Port 1Gbps Switch connected to <Most Used PCs including fileserver>)  <--[100 Mbps]--> (24 Port Switch <Other PCs>) <--[100 Mbps]-->(Linksys Wireless AP)

Here's the relevant top information after letting the system run all night.

```

top - 09:21:56 up 11:53,  3 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.05, 0.08

Tasks:  97 total,   2 running,  95 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  3.0% us,  0.3% sy,  0.0% ni, 93.6% id,  2.3% wa,  0.7% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:   1027540k total,  1018452k used,     9088k free,    29000k buffers

Swap:  1004052k total,      168k used,  1003884k free,   462320k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 9775 mnm   15   0  467m 425m 3360 S  3.3 42.4  41:48.56 btlaunchmanycur

11386 mnm   16   0 10436 1256  932 R  0.3  0.1   0:00.02 top

$ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1003        942         60          0         28        533

-/+ buffers/cache:        381        622

Swap:          980          0        980

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:C7:7E:5B

          inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1454  Metric:1

          RX packets:13196577 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:18247562 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:7083060316 (6754.9 Mb)  TX bytes:20769204445 (19807.0 Mb)

          Base address:0xa800 Memory:fa800000-fa820000

```

Nothing amazingly strange here.  Everything seems to be working alright now, until the next time...  I did notice that during it's spasm I couldn't access the computer's samba service, I don't know if this is related to my Internet transfer issue though.  I rebooted the connecting PC (Windows) and that didn't help, so I restarted the server and then I could connect (even though transfer speeds from the server to the Internet were still crippled <FTP>).  This did appear in my dmesg this morning though.

```

proftpd[9692]: segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 0000000000000000 rsp 00007fffff855048 error 14

proftpd[9693]: segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 0000000000000000 rsp 00007fffff855048 error 14

KERNEL: assertion (!sk->sk_forward_alloc) failed at net/core/stream.c (279)

KERNEL: assertion (!sk->sk_forward_alloc) failed at net/ipv4/af_inet.c (148)

proftpd[11350]: segfault at 0000000000000000 rip 0000000000000000 rsp 00007fffff855048 error 14

```

Those are the last five entries in dmesg.  I think the proftpd is segfaulting because of the TLS/SSH connection that I require.  They were not on there before I turned that on, I don't know why it does that but that's a lesser issue now since it works, most of the time.  I don't know what the kernel assertion is though.  Could this be the cause of my problems?  I just don't know why I would have to leave the system in its crippled state running for such a long time before I get this message.  I will see if I can find anything about it, but if anyone else could help shed some light on this it would be much appreciated.

Thanks.  :Wink: 

----------

## nico_calais

I already got troubles with samba. For some reason, my samba server started to loop. And I think it was because of the windows client.. As I don't use windows anymore at home, I didn't search why. 

I don't know if it's related to your problem but you could try to stop the samba server and wait.

----------

## quijibo

For now I seemed to have fixed the problem.  For anyone that might have a similar problem I changed my bittorrent startup to this:

```

screen btlaunchmanycurses.py --minport 6895 --maxport 6999 --random_port 1 --upnp_nat_access 0 --upload_unit_size 1454 --ip my.ip.ad.dress --max_connections 50 (my bt files directory)

```

It seems to be running fine now.    :Confused: 

11350 user   15   0  148m 106m 3356 S  2.0 10.6 201:00.57 btlaunchmanycur

----------

